# orange terribilus foot rot?



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

my one year old orange terribilus was found dead in the water this morning as i took him out to examine him i found that his foot was purple and there were no toes? this happend again last month with a female i have what is going on here ? they have been in that tank for ever and the other 6 frogs are doing great there in a 75 gallon half water half moss tank i have followed every step sean stewart and all the other pro's told me to do but still ive lost 2 out of the 8 in 2 months ? they have all been in there for about 6 months and i need to stop this before i lose another one ?


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear your loss. At first it sounded like loss of circulation, but if it has happened before I am not too sure what is going on.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I would get some fecals done asap...there are some ointments that can be applied for skin related issues. But it sounds like there is some other issue. Are there any plants with sharp spines, such as bromeliads with spines? If these things cut your frogs than it is poissble the cut could have become infected...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Let me see if I can help.
Half water, half moss sounds very wet. Combine this with the clue that each time it has been their feet and that sounds like mold, fungus, and rot problems that they cannot get away from. Tiny little scratch and they cannot escape the wet conditions.
75 sounds big for 8 frogs (or even just the 6 remaining) but if it's half water you are cut down to 24 by 18 inches. That's not big enough for 6 frogs, let alone 8. If you have a background that further cuts down of floor space. Keep in mind the ponds are ONLY for you. Your frogs would much prefer more land space. Further, you will typically NOT find much moss in their natural environments. Instead, you will find leaf litter.
My suggestions:
1) If you feel you have to have a pond, reduce it's size by 75 %. Fill it in with more land space. 
2) Do you have a proper false bottom to allow good drainage for the (too wet) conditions in your viv? It needs one. Or a nice thick layer of LECA clay balls.
3) Rip out 90% of that moss. A small patch here and there is OK. If you want, save some to mount on your background. Your frogs don't want moss. They want leaf litter. Lots of it. Fill in all the rest of your ground space with leaf litter. 2 inches thick is what I strive for. Your frogs will love it. They will hunt in it, play in it, sometimes hide in it. They will learn that cover is only a hop away and will become more bold for you. Your microfauna (if you don't have any, get some) will reproduce and thrive in it. Microfauna is springtails, Isopods, and other tasty snacks.

You've tried pretty (moss everywhere and half water), and you've seen how much your frogs liked that. Now try functional and see how much your frogs will love it!


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks for all your help guys i think it was from a lack of circulation and maybe not cleaning the tank as often as i should  i have leaf litter and the tank really isnt half water maybe 15% to be honest but i cut the water level down and i cleaned the tank real well i hope this will help..


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

i just found another female who is missing one of her toes its all red so i took her out of the tank and now have her in a hospital set up what should i do she is eating fine and very active but i dont want to lose her if there is something i can do?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Read Pumilo's post again. I think he's right on target. If you are having to clean out their tank, then, the tank is not taking care of itself, IMO. 

What is your drainage layer like?
Is the water level touching the substrate?
Would you post a pic for us?

Also, do a search on 'feet' 'fungus' 'rot'. I think this has come up before with some treatment suggestions.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I have heard of this once before and I think that person lost all his frogs. I would give Simple natural dart frog, Marcus a call. I believe he was working with a anti biotic that was curing fungus on terribilis. John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Please research the answers I gave you before. I am 99% sure this is what's going on and I hate to see it happening. You can contact Dr Frye (google Frye brothers frogs) for a recommended ointment but this is going to continue with your other frogs until you fix your viv. A properly put together viv does not need cleaning. Ever. You should be able to run a viv for 10 years without a substrate change.
Said my piece and I'm not going to stick around and force it on you. Best of luck. Peace out.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would have to agree, try adjusting tank set up so they are not standing on wetness all the time.


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

i took all of your ideas and i think i fixed the problem thank you all so much. i got meds for the sick frog and i will keep you all posted on her health! If i fixed the problem will the leaf litter and increased the air flow and there tank is not so wet will the other still get sick is it contagious ?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Joeisgod47 said:


> If i fixed the problem will the leaf litter and increased the air flow and there tank is not so wet will the other still get sick is it contagious ?


 
It depends on the cause of the issues.. Did you have a vet look at the foot? Did you get the other frogs that died necropsied? If the lesions are caused by mycobacterial infection then the other frogs are potentially infected. This is a serious concern as it can affect other herps as well as be a potential zoonotic. The only way to check would be to have a vet look at the lesions, take a sample and check under a microscope. 

See the thread here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/37650-foot-rot.html#post335491 

Ed


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

zoonotic are serious? wow i haven't gotten them tested i cant afford the vet bills right now I hope that by listening to the pros on here that i solved the problem... if i notice any more problems with any of my frogs i will try and get some extra money to take them to the vet and get them checked out im hoping that this foot rot thing is over its been a nightmare ive raised these little guys and took care of them forever and i want the best for them


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Joeisgod47 said:


> zoonotic are serious? wow i haven't gotten them tested i cant afford the vet bills right now I hope that by listening to the pros on here that i solved the problem... if i notice any more problems with any of my frogs i will try and get some extra money to take them to the vet and get them checked out im hoping that this foot rot thing is over its been a nightmare ive raised these little guys and took care of them forever and i want the best for them


If it is a mycobateria infection then you haven't solved the problem as the frogs can't clear the infection and at best become asymptomatic carriers which means that they can shed and infect other animals particularly if there isn't good clean husbandry practices between enclosures. 

Ed


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

In addition to what's being said. Are you feeding them crickets?


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

yea im feeding them crickets


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

eldalote2 said:


> In addition to what's being said. Are you feeding them crickets?


Just curious, why do you ask about feeding them crix?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought that maybe there were a lot of extra crickets in the tank and the crickets were chewing on the toes at night and then that causing an infection of the foot. 

I feed mine crickets too but I practically hand feed them because I hate the noise if they were to escape into my viv.

Crickets would Probably rather eat the plants in the viv and would Probable not just target toes... But they are evil nasty crickets.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

eldalote2 said:


> I thought that maybe there were a lot of extra crickets in the tank and the crickets were chewing on the toes at night and then that causing an infection of the foot.
> 
> I feed mine crickets too but I practically hand feed them because I hate the noise if they were to escape into my viv.
> 
> Crickets would Probably rather eat the plants in the viv and would Probable not just target toes... But they are evil nasty crickets.


Ok, was just wondering.


----------

